

Show HN: This was developed by two 17 year olds in 3 months  - timscrollr
http://www.scrollr.co
We&#x27;d love some feedback re. UI and overall design, it was a fun journey to develop and we&#x27;re slowly getting there building a community.
======
pedalpete
Nice, though I think our intro modal is a bit long (as in, too many pages to
explain what you're doing).

Just give people the gist of it, and they'll learn the interface as they go,
if you've captured their interest, and if you've got the UX right.

Speaking of UX, up and down arrows are not indicative up liking/not-liking
something. Thumps up, stars, hearts, etc. have done the heavy part of training
a user what they mean. Stick to something tried and true, as to not confuse
the user.

I have to say, I'm not a fan of the horizontal scrolling. What was your logic
in deciding on that, rather than vertical?

~~~
timscrollr
Thanks for the feedback, a very good point re: thumbs up etc and something
we're looking into changing.

Horizontal scrolling was an early call, it gets more content per inch of
screen than scrolling down for most users (unless you have a vertical screen.
We felt it was a more immersive experience and broke away from the obvious
competitors. Feedback so far has been 80/20 love/hate, and we're considering
changing it as we go live.

------
krrishd
Hey, shoot me an email and I'll add you to two very active communities on FB
for teen programmers like yourselves :)

